# New Honda EU2200i.



## JSLloyd#0424 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just unboxed it today & going through my break-in procedure. Spark plug out, shoot a little Lucas top oil in the spark plug hole & pulled it through about 20 slow pulls under no compression. Filled the crankcase and ran it for an hour under no load before stopping for the day. Needed ether to get it started the 1st time. The starter pull is noticeably stiffer than the EU2000i's. I presume it has an inertial compression release. Will change the oil on Monday before proceeding. I was going to borrow a magnetic dipstick from one of my EU2000s for it, but the oil filler tube is larger diameter than the EU2000i and so will have to wait for the aftermarket guys to catch up on that. 

I am getting an annoying once every second or two miss at no load, econ-off setting. I tried both 100LL AVgas and 88 octane ethanol-free and the miss is there with both fuels. Will try to sort that out. I am at 2800 feet elevation & I presume it came from the factory with a sea-level carburetor jet.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought my EU2000,s early last fall and wish I had waited for this one. My first start was rather difficult, probably took a lot to get it primed. I did a Hutch Mountain propane conversion and that works great, and am thinking he will probably have one for the new gen soon. I initially had some problems after the propane generation, and he told me that they had a series of serial numbers that had bad spark plug cables, and min were affected. I got the new cables and it started much easier after that.


----------

